# How long for results from cimmaron?



## JD3430

Sprayed a field Thursday and its Monday and no signs of wilt. 
I'm used to 24-d where I will see wilt in a day or 2. 
Used .3oz/acre and plent o' surfactant. Made a 5 gallon slurry, mixed it into 180 gal of water. Calm day, coarse spray as they advise, mixed for 5-10 minutes in tank and mixed while spraying. No visible results..
Should I be concerned? I thought I read somewhere between 1-3 weeks, but could be wrong.


----------



## Vol

Sometimes results are slower in cooler temps dependent on the type of herb.

Regards, Mike.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

Yep. It's the cool temps. I have corn up 6" and everything is still turning brown in fields that had much cover.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm

Is Cimmaron much stronger then 2,4D? Or does it focus on more then just broadleafs?


----------



## JD3430

It's better on multi flora rose. Has trouble with milkweed, though.
I sprayed it because she has horses that mean more to her than her own children and my supplier told me it was a good choice for horse pastures. Requires very little time before you can turn them out after spraying.


----------



## Grazer

Used it last year on a 15acre Hybrid Bermuda field. Targeted weeds were bahia. Used late spring and day time temps were pretty high (85+). Took a long time for chemical to show. The bahia quit growing but didn't turn brown and die like using 2-4D or roundup. The bahia just stopped growing and then started slowly melting down as the other grass started taking over. Took a good 3weeks to see any progress on killing target weed.


----------



## MississippiKid

I used cimmaron max on my dixie and tifton 44 bermudagrass in the early fall last year. I was spraying to kill pensacola bahia grass. After about two weeks the stuff was dead and gone. It will not kill argentine bahia or dallisgrass. I don't have any complaints. Now to get after the fire ants--


----------



## teena

I've used cimmaron max for the past 3 years with mixed results. I was told to cut my hay (007 Hybrid Bermuda) then before the bermuda greens up, spray it with 8 oz. per acre of glyphasate to get rid of my bahia. I will be trying this this year.


----------



## somedevildawg

teena said:


> I've used cimmaron max for the past 3 years with mixed results. I was told to cut my hay (007 Hybrid Bermuda) then before the bermuda greens up, spray it with 8 oz. per acre of glyphasate to get rid of my bahia. I will be trying this this year.


Wait a minute, are you saying cut the green Bermuda, then spray after you cut??? Don't do it if that's your intention......you will come back tomorrow and the next several weeks to a hay field that is not going to green up.....

Whoever told you that was talking when the temps were much lower and the Bermuda had not greened up yet, definitely not now...

Spot spray with Pastora by DuPont or spray the entire field, your choice, with all the selective herbicides, you will notice a weak cutting on the first cut, will rebound after that....


----------



## LaneFarms

Somedevildog I have seen the round up method used and it worked fairly well. Cut your Bermuda and as soon as you get the hay moved hit it with round up. It will stunt the Bermuda a little but it will work on Bahia and other grasses.


----------



## somedevildawg

LaneFarms said:


> Somedevildog I have seen the round up method used and it worked fairly well. Cut your Bermuda and as soon as you get the hay moved hit it with round up. It will stunt the Bermuda a little but it will work on Bahia and other grasses.


Absolutely will work Aaron, it's just a risky solution to a problem. I have never been a fan of spraying gly on my fields, except in dire cases (had a field that had been taking over by Baha'i, worked good there) but I sprayed it right at green up, not behind a cut. Unless the field was completely taken over, I believe I would spot spray that Baha'i, but if a person knows the output of their sprayer, is competent to spray and doesn't mind the severe stunt the Bermuda grass goes through, go for it. Just proceed with caution....


----------



## Grateful11

Did you use .3 or 3 oz/acre ?


----------



## JD3430

I used .3 +
3 per acre would be gross overkill and pretty expensive! Lol


----------



## somedevildawg

When I sprayed it on my field I believe it was 6oz to the acre but I'm not real sure, that was 5 years ago, can't remember what I had for dinner last nite, I had a leak in my 'ipump to spray boom' hose that I couldn't see from operators seat that streaked up the field pretty good, plus I ran out of mix a little earlier......that's when I discovered leak....my field recovered but it stunted the Bermuda purty good, thought I had really screwed it up, good news was it killed the Baha'i and sandbur, bad thing was that field was just about out of production for the year, if I remember yields were half. Bermuda grass is tough as nails and has deep roots, unless the field has been starved of potash and experienced a drought, in which case it's roots won't run very deep.

With the price of Pastora having dropped a bit, that's purty much what I use now....


----------



## scrapiron

teena said:


> I've used cimmaron max for the past 3 years with mixed results. I was told to cut my hay (007 Hybrid Bermuda) then before the bermuda greens up, spray it with 8 oz. per acre of glyphasate to get rid of my bahia. I will be trying this this year.


 I have done this on t-44 several times, EXCEPT, our Bahia will not even know it was sprayed with only 8oz of glyphosate. I used 1gl of gly,10lb of ammonium sulphate,1qt of 90%surfectant {per 100gl } & applied 15gl of spray per acre. Worked real good,EXCEPT, one time the t-44 had started to green up. Got a 70%kill on the t-44. Field didn't produce any more hay that year.

Hopefully, if we get RAIN, in about 3wks, I am going to spray my Russell bermuda with 20oz per acre of glyphosate. Great, cheap, weed killer. The only thing it won't kill that I want gone is the bahia. Will use Cimoran Plus, spot spray, after first cutting on the bahia patches.

If you spray glyphosate on a fresh baled bermuda field you have a BIG risk of severe injury to ANY bermuda that has started to regrow. If you do this be VERY CAREFUL !

scrapiron


----------



## arfowler

Here in NC the glysophate is recommended for use in the spring before the coastal has any green in the stem; otherwise it will kill anything that has green and is growing. I have seen fields srayed a couple weeks too late and it took all year for it to get back in shape.


----------



## scrapiron

arfowler said:


> Here in NC the glysophate is recommended for use in the spring before the coastal has any green in the stem; otherwise it will kill anything that has green and is growing. I have seen fields srayed a couple weeks too late and it took all year for it to get back in shape.


I agree ! Here it is also used in spring & sometimes after a cutting for late season weed control. If it ( bermuda ) has started to green up , WELL, you don't have to wory about making any more hay off that field that year.

scrapiron


----------



## hay wilson in TX

Just try to kill bermueagrass !

Book says two to five qts/A. Several times I used 5 qts/A of Round Up and had to go back and spray it again.

TxDot sprays round up on the easement and the bermudagrass just keeps on a truckin.


----------

